# Tickets für Retro-Gaming Treff / LAN-Party in Reken (NRW)



## CaptainPollution (14. April 2015)

*Tickets für Retro-Gaming Treff / LAN-Party in Reken (NRW)*

*Tagchen allerseits *

Wer von euch zockt Retro-Games? Also alles aus den 80er und 90ern. Egal ob Konsole oder PC. Wenn ihr Offline zusammen mit anderen zocken wollt habe ich hier das richtige Treffen für euch. Die Retro-LAN-Party 

*UReCoRe - Unlimited Retrocomputers Reken
Ort: 48734 Reken
Termin: 02.05.2015
Platzreservierung online auf www.urecore.de für 5,00 Euro pro Platz
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sichert euch schnell einen Platz solange noch welche frei sind! Wir sehen uns dort!

Viele Grüße
Captain Pollution


----------

